# 15 horas de guerraza paco-dimitri y estas son las unicas 3 imagenes que rulan por todos los periodicos del regimen NWO



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

os suenan, verdad?


las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo



en plena epoca de internet, de las redes sociales, donde todo el mundo graba todo...


eso es lo que hay de la "guerra total" de rusia, que supuestamente esta a las puertas de kiev con sus tanques invisibles que nadie ha visto conducidos por sus soldados invisibles que tampoco nadie ha visto librando duros combates que nadie ha visto con las aguerridas tropas ucranianas que por supuesto, NADIE HA VISTO



CUGRIOSSSO, VERTAT?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (24 Feb 2022)

Te parece poco sopla poyas


----------



## Dmtry (24 Feb 2022)

De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".

Edit para los despistados: no soy colaboracionista, es que simplemente no soy subnormal.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Feb 2022)

Vamos a mandar a Echenique a Ucrania 

Le vamos a poner un casco y un fusil grande que se dispara mediante el pestañeo 

Lo vamos a poner en la entrada de Kiev y va a parar las columnas acorazadas rusas


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".



TU ERES tontos.

donde estan los tanques rusos entrando en ucrania?

donde estan las baterias antiaerras haciendo fuego contra la aviciacion rusa?


has visto el video de algun soldado, de cualquier bando, disparando o en combate?



ha habido un bombardeo muy limitado de instalaciones militares. unas decenas de tanquetas rusas entrando en terreno que ya era ruso de facto (donbass) Y NADA MAS.


----------



## Dmtry (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> TU ERES tontos.
> 
> donde estan los tanques rusos entrando en ucrania?
> 
> ...



Ok


----------



## Anka Motz (24 Feb 2022)

La actualidad en video sin censura – Euskalnews







euskalnews.tv


----------



## InigoMontoya (24 Feb 2022)

vete tu con la camara a hacer fotos en mitad del combate, ah, que no tienes huevos, pues nada. He visto muchas mas fotos. Este hilo es mentira y una manera de attwhorear como una mala puta


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> vete tu con la camara a hacer fotos en mitad del combate, ah, que no tienes huevos, pues nada. He visto muchas mas fotos. Este hilo es mentira y una manera de attwhorear como una mala puta



ponlas.

una solo foto o video de combates.

ponla


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



hay que ver qué poca vergüenza
los chinos se lo curraron más con el covid

ver para creer 


pd: hay que decir que se pueden encontrar más imagenes, pero a cuál más falsa. Claro que ni se igualan a los tiktokeros nacionales


----------



## InigoMontoya (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> ponlas.
> 
> una solo foto o video de combates.
> 
> ponla



soldados rusos con la bandera tapada con cinta blanca y un blindado con la marca Z como se dijo hace semanas que pintaban la Z en las tropas de la frontera.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".



No amigo, lo que te inyectaste no son nanoparticulas, es mas grande. En todo caso micro estructuras. Para lo que valen tu sabrás. Ahora al ignore por agentillo.


----------



## Dmtry (24 Feb 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> No amigo, lo que te inyectaste no son nanoparticulas, es mas grande. En todo caso micro estructuras. Para lo que valen tu sabrás. Ahora al ignore por agentillo.



Que dices de inyectado tarado?


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> soldados rusos con la bandera tapada con cinta blanca y un blindado con la marca Z como se dijo hace semanas que pintaban la Z en las tropas de la frontera.




LOOOL


esa es tu foto de guerra=?


primero, eso puede ser de ahora o de hace 4 años-. de cierto ahora no tiene nuingun sentido que los rusos tapen su bandera, asi que dudo muchisimo que sea de ahora.


segundo, ahi solo se ve un tanque no se sabe en donde sin hacer nada


eso no es una foto de guerra de nada.


hablo de fotos o videos de gente EN COMBATE


----------



## InigoMontoya (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".



quién avisa no es traidor

>> Divide et Impera <<
>> Divide et Impera <<
>> Divide et Impera <<
>> Divide et Impera <<
>> Divide et Impera <<
>> Divide et Impera <<
>> Divide et Impera <<


Ale, 5 céntimos más para el tonto. A ver cuándo upgradean los shills a bots... almenos así podríamos tener conversaciones interesantes.


----------



## noseyo (24 Feb 2022)

Pasate por tik tok que es impresionate los directos que hay y videos lo acojonante no puedo poner enlaces aquí desde todo el puto dia


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Pasate por tik tok que es impresionate los directos que hay y videos lo acojonante no puedo poner enlaces aquí desde todo el puto dia



de combates reales?


----------



## Dmtry (24 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> quién avisa no es traidor
> 
> >> Divide et Impera <<
> >> Divide et Impera <<
> ...



Puedes leer mis mensajes, y descubrir lo subnormal que eres.


----------



## orbeo (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> TU ERES tontos.
> 
> donde estan los tanques rusos entrando en ucrania?
> 
> ...



En Reddit tienes bastantes videos


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> En Reddit tienes bastantes videos











r/ukraine


r/ukraine: HERE УКРАЇНА TAKES THE CENTER STAGE — Now is the time to export Ukrainian brand and Civilised European values! — The purpose of r/ukraine …




www.reddit.com





pues no se, reddit ukrannia y no hay un solo video de combates ni nada que se le parezca.

no se que videos veis vosotros de verdad, posteadlos aqui


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Feb 2022)

Estas a un paso del ignore, te lo estas ganando


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (24 Feb 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Estas a un paso del ignore, te lo estas ganando





De que te sirve meter en el ignore a un multi del 18 de febrero.

Mañana vendrá con un nick diferente a decir otra gilipollez.


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Puedes leer mis mensajes, y descubrir lo subnormal que eres.



Sí, voy a perder mi vida en leer tu propaganda. Andáte pal ignore shill.


----------



## Dmtry (24 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Sí, voy a perder mi vida en leer tu propaganda. Andáte pal ignore shill.



Tus muertos hijoputa


----------



## noseyo (24 Feb 2022)

Pasate por tik tok que es impresionate los directos que hay y videos lo acojonante no puedo poner enlaces aquí desde todo el punto dia


FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> de combates reales?



En directo con las sirenas y pasando aviones no me deja poner el enlace en directo
Si tenéis tik tok aquí dejo una imagen en directo está llorando ahora mismo el tío está online poner su nik


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Pasate por tik tok que es impresionate los directos que hay y videos lo acojonante no puedo poner enlaces aquí desde todo el punto dia
> 
> En directo con las sirenas y pasando aviones no me deja poner el enlace en directo
> Si tenéis tik tok aquí dejo una imagen en directo está llorando ahora mismo el tío está libre
> Ver archivo adjunto 957290



sirenas y aviones.

ok, y la guerra donde esta?


----------



## noseyo (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> sirenas y aviones.
> 
> ok, y la guerra donde esta?



Pasate por la aplicación y miras , es más están tirando el tik tok las emisiones online , tienes un montón de videos


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2022)

Porque han invadido de momento chernobil donde nadie vive...


----------



## Padre_Karras (24 Feb 2022)

Así empezó el covid y mira lo que se lió. Pues esto igual.


----------



## Juanchufri (24 Feb 2022)

Ucrania=Covid 2.0


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Portero de noche (24 Feb 2022)

Que esto es otro tongo, que no hay guerra.
Hoy en día con la tecnología que tienen estos países, tito Putin sentado en su búnker con los botoncitos y joysticks empieza a mandar zanbombazos a diestro y siniestro sin mandar ni un ruso a Ucrania y se carga a medio planeta si quiere.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Feb 2022)

Falta el Lada Niva envuelto en llamas y con un RPG montado en el asiento trasero.


----------



## Kolobok (24 Feb 2022)

Cuggggioooso


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dosto (24 Feb 2022)

Joder, con que te metas en un canal de telegram o en reddit tienes cientos de videos de los tanques rusos entrando, los helicopteros, toma de aeropuertos, etc etc. Los mass media meten las mismas imágenes por que se las suministrará la misma agencia.


----------



## trampantojo (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



Y los borregos,aborregados, alarmados porque hay guerra...las fotos son tan malas como mandar a un padre a por tabaco y pegarle por traerte la marca equivocada!!


----------



## trampantojo (24 Feb 2022)

al ignore!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...




La actriz de la segunda foto...jajajjaa he visto ketchup menos cantoso que ese que lleva en la cara.
A los presuntos refugees de la primera foto, si fingieran mejor, igual les podríamos creer.


----------



## trampantojo (24 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Pasate por la aplicación y miras , es más están tirando el tik tok las emisiones online , tienes un montón de videos



venga yaaaa!!!...es todo una CORTINA DE HUMO.no viste la peli?


----------



## LMLights (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> eso no es una foto de guerra de nada.



Es una guerra virtual, el espíritu de Gila se ha infiltrado y ha preñado el alma rusa.


----------



## trampantojo (25 Feb 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Es una guerra virtual, el espíritu de Gila se ha infiltrado y ha preñado el alma rusa.



Es ahí la guerra?...que no puedo ir manchao a casa oygan!!!


----------



## LMLights (25 Feb 2022)

Según el hilo de Guerra en Ucrania XV practicamente ésta noche los rusos toman Kiev. Es delirante.......entrad y os hechais unas risas. Es la hostia..... 

Mejor que Gila, un delirium tremens del copón, además con toda verborrea de solemnidad de expertos geopolíticos.......


----------



## Cuncas (25 Feb 2022)

lololololo







¿Os suena de algo?







Tiene que crear un foro que se llame "Guerra de Ucrania" hacerle una censura suave para que sólo lo vean usuarios y abrir en él un hilo con chincheta en él que se titule... "Esto es serio. Luchemos contra los bulos y reportad."

A lo mejor hasta se marca una campaña para recaudar fondos para comprar chalecos antibalas para los niños ucranianos al igual que hizo con los respiradores.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Feb 2022)

no hay material del que le gusta a los massmierdas, para poner fotos de civiles aplaudiendo a los soldados rusos mejor no poner nada
menuda cagada de las elites, llevan intimidando y acosando a rusia con humo durante mucho tiempo, el humo ha dado de si lo que ha dado, y les han preparado la trampa perfecta que ha fracasado totalmente, ya llevan mucho haciendo este truco de genocidas, rusia les conoce bien, y rusia no es cualquiera, con rusia no funciona, muchas primaveras y revoluciones de colores se han visto ya, tampoco pudieron derrocar a Lukashenko, y su prensa mentirosa cada vez mas desacreditada


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> sirenas y aviones.
> 
> ok, y la guerra donde esta?



Joder, sirenas y aviones. Qué más queréis, un virus de verdad?



LMLights dijo:


> Según el hilo de Guerra en Ucrania XV practicamente ésta noche los rusos toman Kiev. Es delirante.......entrad y os hechais unas risas. Es la hostia.....
> 
> Mejor que Gila, un delirium tremens del copón, además con toda verborrea de solemnidad de expertos geopolíticos.......



Wow, sticky y 20k de mensajes. Lo dejo para mañana, o el que viene


----------



## The Sentry (25 Feb 2022)

Madre mia el nivel...


----------



## Cuncas (25 Feb 2022)

Trolololololo...

www.t.me/Alviseperez/5209


----------



## Pocochochó (25 Feb 2022)

Todo esto para no admitir el pikoil


----------



## Guaguei (25 Feb 2022)

"


----------



## Guaguei (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (25 Feb 2022)

La primera señora si no estuviera haciendo el tonto por 200 euros le podia haber dado tiempo a cojer el autobus que pasa detras de ella e irse a su casa, a la segunda señora parece que un soldado ucraniano con su brazalete amarillo la ha sacado de casa para grabar un video y no entiende ni sabe que pasa y por que tiene que salir de su casa

Aunque seguramente en los proximos dias tendremos mejores shows, con mas extras pagados, esto ha pillado un poco de sorpresa a la prensa


----------



## frankie83 (25 Feb 2022)

porque quedaba algún "derecho" después del asco que han dado desde marzo 2020?


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (25 Feb 2022)

5G


----------



## Guaguei (25 Feb 2022)

debe ser verdad, porque el primo del hemano de mi suegro de su amiga me ha dicho lo mismito, me voy a dormir, buenas noches, que mal cuerpo, a ver si mañana iluminan la cibeles con la bandera de ucrania


----------



## Vilux (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> ponlas.
> 
> una solo foto o video de combates.
> 
> ponla



Combates no hay.

Los ucranianos no son gilippllas.

Es más, lo estaban deseando.


----------



## Manteka (25 Feb 2022)

Mis favoritos eran los chinos que se volvían negros jajajaja


----------



## Cuncas (25 Feb 2022)

Seguimos con el Trololololo

ANTONIA 3 - GUSANA GRISO CUELA IMÁGENES DE UN VIDEOJUENGO DICIENDO QUE ES LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA. FOLLAGUERRAS ENTONANDO EL "EMOSIDO ENGAÑADOS"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Feb 2022)

Telegram para ver un gran cantidad vde rusos muertos


----------



## Decipher (25 Feb 2022)

Poquísimas imagenes para el tremendo conflicto que nos venden. Antonia 3 incluso se ha visto *obligada *a usar imagenes del videojuego Arma 3 y de un accidente en China en 2014 para mostrarnos la terripla situación.


----------



## The Master (25 Feb 2022)

El nwo es el imperio de los vagos y holgazanes, así normal que produzcan está mierda de contenido


----------



## cabronavirus (25 Feb 2022)

Sólo falta un especial de Fríker con expertos diciendo que hay una guerra terrorífica y que los medios lo están ocultando, y que ha empezado a "recibir presiones" y que probablemente deje el medio televisivo (por unos meses (vacaciones lo llaman otros)).

Subforo de Ukrania para usuarios registrados calienta que sales.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



Una cosa muy "curiosa" también es cómo se va retransmitiendo cada movimiento de las "tropas" rusas, como si fuera un partido de fútbol. ¿Dónde ha quedado la estrategia militar de antaño? ¿Es normal que todo el mundo sepa que "los rusos van a invadir la capital en una hora"? ¿Qué clase de "guerra" es esta? No digo que sea tongo, pero desde luego, maquillaje hay a toneladas.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (25 Feb 2022)

Hay más imágenes de la guerra del Peloponeso.


----------



## Funcional (25 Feb 2022)

De todas formas yo, que no entiendo de nada de estas cosas militares, me pregunto por qué para invadir un territorio hace falta bombardear o armar una guerra duradera. En realidad esto de Ucrania debería ser un mero paseíllo de tanques por la zona inequívocamente rusa.
No parece que los ucranianos estén muy por la labor de lanzarse a las calles con un cetme a ver si masacran rusos. Entonces, a falta de resistencia, que clase de guerra es esta?
Ya nos estan vendiendo la historia de que va a haber millones de refugiados que abandonarán Ucrania en dirección, como no, a los paise de la UE, cuando lo normal y sensato seria quedarse cada uno donde está a la espera de acontecimientos y seguir haciendo vida normal. Lo que pretende Rusia es simplemente desalojar del poder al payasete que actualmente lo detenta, y no creo que muchos estén dispuestos a derramar su sangre por él.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (25 Feb 2022)

Mira el twitter de Daniel Estulin.


----------



## megamax (25 Feb 2022)

Esto va en conspiraciones. Cons-pi-ra-ciones

En un puto medio de provincias ya hay bastantes mas fotos de las que tu dices:










Fotos: Las imágenes más impactantes del inicio de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania







www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Artorias (25 Feb 2022)

De que guerra/invasion hay no creo que haya duda, pero de que tambien hay mucha manipulacion y mucha mentira, tampoco deberia haberla.

Es como el tema del coronatimo.

Virus hay, pero la realidad y lo que han intentado vendernos se parece lo mismo que un huevo a una castaña, pues con el tema de la "guerra" lo mismo.

Por ejemplo, me da a mi la impresion de que Putin tiene bastantes mas partidarios en Ucrania de lo que los medios nos quieren vender...

Otra cosa que no me trago es lo de las "durisimas sanciones", mas que nada porque Rusia tiene el toro cogido por los cuernos con el tema de las materias primas como el gas, el paladio, el trigo o el aluminio. Si Rusia corta el grifo con esto hace muchisimo mas daño a occidente del que le puedan hacer a ella con medidas tan "duras" como echar a sus equipos de la UEFA o no dejarlos participar en Eurovision... Que me explique a mi alguien para que necesita Rusia a EEUU o la decrepita UE teniendo de su parte a China y el apoyo de los paises arabes que no se van a poner de parte de nadie, ¿como pueden afectarle a Rusia las "sanciones" de la UE y EEUU si entre Rusia y China son autosuficientes?. Es mucho mas dependiente Occidente de Rusia y China que Rusia y China de Occidente.

La clave de este asunto es intentar discernir la realidad de la manipulacion y propaganda.

Esta "guerra" y sus consecuencias van a ser una ostia de realidad durisima para Occidente y, en especial, para la UE, que se creen el ombligo del mundo y, sobre todo la UE, son la ultima mierda. La UE es una organizacion que depende en TODO de terceros y no aporta nada. Es totalmente prescindible. No tiene ni materias primas, ni I+D, ni recursos naturales, ni una industria fuerte, nada de nada.


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Feb 2022)

Pues yo esas imágenes no las he visto más que en post de subnormales conspiranoicos pedazo de hijo de puta


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Feb 2022)

Sólo los yankees saben montar una guerra espectáculo televisado...., qué imágenes de la II guerra Golfal, parecía la PLAY5


----------



## Abrojo (25 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Esta "guerra" y sus consecuencias van a ser una ostia de realidad durisima para Occidente y, en especial, para la UE, que se creen el ombligo del mundo y, sobre todo la UE, son la ultima mierda. La UE es una organizacion que depende en TODO de terceros y no aporta nada. Es totalmente prescindible. No tiene ni materias primas, ni I+D, ni recursos naturales, ni una industria fuerte, nada de nada.



Somos campeones en solidaridad y paguitas


----------



## medion_no (25 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".
> 
> Edit para los despistados: no soy colaboracionista, es que simplemente no soy subnormal.



Pues donde estan las fotos y los videos? k hay 3 putas fotos de mierda


----------



## Artorias (25 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Somos campeones en solidaridad y paguitas



Tu riete pero hay gente a la que le vale con eso...

Por ejemplo, el otro sabado comiendo con una amiga de mi novia estabamos hablando de este tema y cuando explique lo mismo que he puesto en mi anterior mensaje nos suelta que los mas importante es que los paises de la UE son democracias y que son importantes y por eso todos los inmigrantes y refugiados quieren venir aqui y no a Rusia o China...

Ya lo di por imposible y cambiamos de tema.

La gente de occidente, la inmensa mayoria, vive en una burbuja, en el mundo de la piruleta y no se dan cuenta de la realidad.

Pero bueno, como he dicho varias veces, la ostia de realidad que se van a llevar en los proximos años va a ser brutal...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Feb 2022)

sin mascarilla,putos cerdos,vamos a morir todos


----------



## elmegaduque (25 Feb 2022)

Lo más probable es que haya una ofensiva rusa focalizada en el oblast de Jarkov con el objetivo de embolsar la mayoría de las tropas más fogueadas de Ucrania sin tener que enfrentarse diréctamente a ellas; clavándolas al terreno para evitar sus movimientos mediante ataques aéreos y artilleros.

Todo lo demás de desembarcos en Odessa, avance a Kiev, etc etc, no son más que noticias fake con toda seguridad.

Sí es creíble un desembarco anfibio localizado en el área de Mauripol, sin capacidad de profundizar al interior. Pero nada más.


----------



## -carrancas (25 Feb 2022)

esperate a que lleguen las primeras imagenes de los maniquis y los vailecitos.

dantescas.


----------



## megamax (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> r/ukraine
> 
> 
> r/ukraine: HERE УКРАЇНА TAKES THE CENTER STAGE — Now is the time to export Ukrainian brand and Civilised European values! — The purpose of r/ukraine …
> ...



Mira, aunque tuvieras un soldado ruso disparando un obus delante en un video delante dirias

- Es de hace X años
- No es ruso
- son una simples maniobras
- Es fotoshop
- Os creeis todo


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (25 Feb 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Mira, aunque tuvieras un soldado ruso disparando un obus delante en un video delante dirias
> 
> - Es de hace X años
> - No es ruso
> ...



Ya veríamos si me lo creo o no 
El caso es que como no tengo ni una sola de esas imágenes no puedo elucubrar


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (25 Feb 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Esto va en conspiraciones. Cons-pi-ra-ciones
> 
> En un puto medio de provincias ya hay bastantes mas fotos de las que tu dices:
> 
> ...



Pero tú lees lo que posteas antes de darle al Clik?

En esas imágenes q pones no hay una solo foto de guerra.dos edificios en llamas, una explosión y dos soldados fumando en una tanqueta.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Feb 2022)

de lo que te cuentan cree la mitad de la mitad .muy largo lo tiro,nom para todos


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (25 Feb 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Mira, aunque tuvieras un soldado ruso disparando un obus delante en un video delante dirias
> 
> - Es de hace X años
> - No es ruso
> ...



Pues yo tengo una foto de tu madre en bikini y no es photoshop. Me lo ha dicho ella.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Feb 2022)

La OTAN se ha marcado un _Powstanie Warszawskie_ de libro...

Que esperen ayuda los Ukros... sentados si tito Vladi les deja


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

No vi a telecirco decir nada cuando ucrania en 2018 declaro ley marcial por lo mismo


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Vamos a mandar a Echenique a Ucrania
> 
> Le vamos a poner un casco y un fusil grande que se dispara mediante el pestañeo
> 
> Lo vamos a poner en la entrada de Kiev y va a parar las columnas acorazadas rusas



Tanque contra tanques


----------



## horik (25 Feb 2022)

Vivo en una ciudad fronteriza con Ucrania y Hungría y hay muchos mas coches ucranianos en el paso hacia Hungría.
Se nota más movimiento.


----------



## Ufo (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



Telegram es tu amigo


----------



## Lechuga verde (25 Feb 2022)

negacionistas rules


----------



## Gusman (25 Feb 2022)

No ha habido guerra alguna. Los globalistas del NWO no pueden dar a conocer a la borregada que los ucranianos son rusos. Y que los ucranianos están a favor de pertenecer a Rusia. 
Solo los políticos traidores y corruptos a las órdenes de los globalistas estaban a favor de pertenecer a la OTAN y enemistarse con Rusia.


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> ponlas.
> 
> una solo foto o video de combates.
> 
> ponla



Tratan de engañarnos porque esas explosiones que se ven no son de combates; es porque en Ucrania están celebrando las fallas:


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tratan de engañarnos porque esas explosiones que se ven no son de combates; es porque en Ucrania están celebrando las fallas:



Que si memo que si

Que hay explosiones en aerodromos y otros puntos estrategicos si


Pero no hay ningun ataque terrestre a gran escala ni tanques rusos entrando en kiev

Ni los va a haber


----------



## Zappa (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> Que si memo que si
> 
> Que hay explosiones en aerodromos y otros puntos estrategicos si
> 
> ...



Lo tuyo se llama solipsismo:









Solipsismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*"... de lo que uno puede estar seguro es de la existencia de su propia mente, y la realidad que aparentemente le rodea es incognoscible..."*

Pero vamos, que sigue con el hilo, está interesante.


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> Que si memo que si
> 
> Que hay explosiones en aerodromos y otros puntos estrategicos si
> 
> ...



Claro hombre, si es que se va a poner la gente al lado de los combates terrestres, que seguro que es una cosa la mar de segura, a grabar vídeos para subirlos al TikTok. Tú eres subnormal.


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Claro hombre, si es que se va a poner la gente al lado de los combates terrestres, que seguro que es una cosa la mar de segura, a grabar vídeos para subirlos al TikTok. Tú eres subnormal.



Claro hombre, no se han visto combates grabados jamas en ninguna guerra, jajajja

Acuestate, niño rata


----------



## HM11 (25 Feb 2022)

La diferencia aquí es que Rusia es top militarmente y cómo que nadie se atreve a acercarse, ni periodistas, y menos acercarse en el bando Ukraniano


----------



## LMLights (25 Feb 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> La diferencia aquí es que Rusia es top militarmente y cómo que nadie se atreve a acercarse, ni periodistas, y menos acercarse en el bando Ukraniano




Argumentación nivel Barrio Sésamo


----------



## HM11 (25 Feb 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Argumentación nivel Barrio Sésamo



Tu nivel cuál es sin argumentos? Dime si los periodistas Ukranianos o los propios Ukranianos pueden grabar los enfrentamientos, si hasta los soldados ukranianos huyen por miedo.. Atacaron por la noche y se han rendido en pocas horas, que coño esperas gilipolas, usa tu pequeño cerebro. Y si hay imágenes de los ataques desde lejos y de helicópteros rusos.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (25 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".
> 
> Edit para los despistados: no soy colaboracionista, es que simplemente no soy subnormal.



*Confundes ¡¡¡UNA POLLA CON UNA SILLA!!! y has de tener cuidado si no quieres terminar con las almorranas acompañando a las amígdalas*
Tu no eres subnormal, solo te resbalaste de los brazos de la matrona cuando naciste y aún no te has repuesto del golpe.


----------



## Turbomax (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Claro hombre, si es que se va a poner la gente al lado de los combates terrestres, que seguro que es una cosa la mar de segura, a grabar vídeos para subirlos al TikTok. Tú eres subnormal.



Los soldados no llevan móviles ni cámaras ni na


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Feb 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Los soldados no llevan móviles ni cámaras ni na



Claro, van por ahí grabando para subirlo luego al Instagram.


----------



## riggedd (25 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Vamos a mandar a Echenique a Ucrania
> 
> Le vamos a poner un casco y un fusil grande que se dispara mediante el pestañeo
> 
> Lo vamos a poner en la entrada de Kiev y va a parar las columnas acorazadas rusas



Además que las para, se iban a partir el culo, viendo semejante simio. 
Dejemos de soñar nuestro Rojerio patrio, solo valdría para mandar a los niños a una guerra, no dan para más.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (25 Feb 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> De que te sirve meter en el ignore a un multi del 18 de febrero.
> 
> Mañana vendrá con un nick diferente a decir otra gilipollez.




El horror...

Se ven más muertos una noche de botellón en Warcelona.


----------



## LMLights (25 Feb 2022)

Está el ejército putiniano a las puertas de Kiev ¿Dónde están las columnas gloriosas de Tito Putin?.

Un tríste vídeo, un poco de poh favoh.







la NADA más absoluta.........


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (25 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> La primera señora si no estuviera haciendo el tonto por 200 euros le podia haber dado tiempo a cojer el autobus que pasa detras de ella e irse a su casa, a la segunda señora parece que un soldado ucraniano con su brazalete amarillo la ha sacado de casa para grabar un video y no entiende ni sabe que pasa y por que tiene que salir de su casa
> 
> Aunque seguramente en los proximos dias tendremos mejores shows, con mas extras pagados, esto ha pillado un poco de sorpresa a la prensa


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (25 Feb 2022)

Yo intuyo que la mayoría son escoria motosierrable que por cobrar calentito, ni se preguntan si les están cagando la cabeza y la vida a su telecreyentes.

Después, la minoría de ellos, sí saben que se cuece, y ayudan a cocinarlo porque son de la logia.

Lo que los hace, en el fondo, pervertidos tontos útiles de la tribu que realmente manda.


----------



## Turbomax (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Claro, van por ahí grabando para subirlo luego al Instagram.



Ay cm


----------



## Estais_avisados (25 Feb 2022)

Menuda risa de hilo con tanto tragacionista del discurso oficial después del covid, la peña no aprende! Me he reído la ostia y he actualizado la lista de ignorados, a los espabilados y despiertos mis zankitos !!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (25 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> De los creadores de "la tierra es plana" y "las vacunas llevan nanoparticulas para manejar tu mente a través del 5G", ahora en cines y en 3D, "la fakewar de Ucrania".
> 
> Edit para los despistados: no soy colaboracionista, es que simplemente no soy subnormal.



Lo cierto es que lo de las nanopartículas en las vacunas es completamente cierto. Si tienes dudas te busco artículos científicos de 2017 que ya explicaban cómo funciona esa tecnología.

De paso, lo del control tecnológico de los seres humanos es algo que salió en varias ocasiones de la boca de ciertos multimillonarios venidos a "líderes" mundiales, entre ellos, Albert Bourla. Hay numerosos vídeos de esta gente explicando cómó quieren transformar a los humanos en robots.

Así que te podrás burlar todo lo que quieras, pero es una realidad.


----------



## Felson (25 Feb 2022)

Paco en ruso es Tovarich. Ejemplos:


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (25 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Paco en ruso es Tovarich. Ejemplos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 958294



Tovarich es camarada. Paco en ruso es Pasha. El tio Volodia sabe que hacer con eso.


----------



## skan (25 Feb 2022)

Lo primero que hacen es paralizar las comunicaciones e impedir que se graben y emitan imágenes.


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

¡Qué alguien a estas alturas siga creyendo lo que sale el los medios y/o digan los polichinelas es para ir a mear y no echar gota!

En Kiev ni se han enterado de que hay guerra.

Tengo a un compañero ruso, però que tiene família en Kiev, Ucrania, y los ha llamado para ver como estaban: *le han contestado que en Kiev no pasa absolutamente nada... No hay ningún tipo de bombardeo en la capital...*

Os sugiero que busquéis información directa de conocidos vuestros que sean rusos y/o ucranianos.

Yo ya lo he hecho.


----------



## Felson (25 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Tovarich es camarada. Paco en ruso es Pasha. El tio Volodia sabe que hacer con eso.



Ya, ya sé que tovarich es camarada, por eso lo puse (me lo vas a decir a mí que... pero eso es otra historia, que diría Moustache). Por eso he acompañado la frase con una imagen definitoria de lo que podría ser Paco para mí (por cierto, Paco, literalmente en ruso, es: Пако).
Edit; fíjate en el escudo del chándal del de la fotografía, que imagino que sabes quién es. Por eso lo de tovarich, lo de Paco y lo de Пако que, aunque en ruso se diga fonéticamente Paco, se parece mucho a mako, palabra que utilizaban los presos de ETA para describir en donde algunos han vivido muchos años (casi parece gematría, perdón).


----------



## Dmtry (25 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo cierto es que lo de las nanopartículas en las vacunas es completamente cierto. Si tienes dudas te busco artículos científicos de 2017 que ya explicaban cómo funciona esa tecnología.
> 
> De paso, lo del control tecnológico de los seres humanos es algo que salió en varias ocasiones de la boca de ciertos multimillonarios venidos a "líderes" mundiales, entre ellos, Albert Bourla. Hay numerosos vídeos de esta gente explicando cómó quieren transformar a los humanos en robots.
> 
> Así que te podrás burlar todo lo que quieras, pero es una realidad.



Lo de que la tierra es plana y que la guerra de Ucrania es fake también?


----------



## -carrancas (25 Feb 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> El horror...
> 
> Se ven más muertos una noche de botellón en Warcelona.



  

y mira que esos el regimen intenta esconderlos..





__





Interior prohíbe la publicación de datos. La menor violada en Igualada, acaba de perder un ojo y se ha quedado sorda


a saber, que o eres boba o estas a sueldo geñe gle gñe




www.burbuja.info


----------



## carpetano (25 Feb 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> El horror...
> 
> Se ven más muertos una noche de botellón en Warcelona.



(Aviso) para los que se quejan que no se ven "muertos" en esta guerra, vídeo fuerte no apto para ojos sensibles:


----------



## M0N1C4 (25 Feb 2022)

Aquí se ven los tanques entrando en Kiev atontaó


----------



## BStoker (25 Feb 2022)

En tik tok hay muchísimos vídeos de las ciudades y las sirenas. Grabados en directo, en streaming desde domicilios particulares. De hecho, por esos vídeos se que allí ya es de noche y que se están refugiando en el metro.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (25 Feb 2022)

Metete en Telegram hay canales con más imágenes


----------



## propellerman (25 Feb 2022)

La Tierra es plana, el hombre no estuvo en la Luna, el covid no existe, el VIH no existe, las vacunas llevan chips, la nieve es plástico, nos fumigan desde el cielo, la guerra de Ucrania es falsa etc etc


----------



## Decipher (25 Feb 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> De todas formas yo, que no entiendo de nada de estas cosas militares, me pregunto por qué para invadir un territorio hace falta bombardear o armar una guerra duradera. En realidad esto de Ucrania debería ser un mero paseíllo de tanques por la zona inequívocamente rusa.
> No parece que los ucranianos estén muy por la labor de lanzarse a las calles con un cetme a ver si masacran rusos. Entonces, a falta de resistencia, que clase de guerra es esta?
> Ya nos estan vendiendo la historia de que va a haber millones de refugiados que abandonarán Ucrania en dirección, como no, a los paise de la UE, cuando lo normal y sensato seria quedarse cada uno donde está a la espera de acontecimientos y seguir haciendo vida normal. Lo que pretende Rusia es simplemente desalojar del poder al payasete que actualmente lo detenta, y no creo que muchos estén dispuestos a derramar su sangre por él.



Los ucranianos si están combatiendo.


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

Tic Toc y llutuf ¡Grande información!


----------



## Scout.308 (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



Llegas a ser una pizca más tonto y tu madre en vez de parirte te caga.


----------



## LMLights (25 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Tovarich es camarada. Paco en ruso es Pasha. El tio Volodia sabe que hacer con eso.



Y cuñao, compadre Mushik



Guaguei dijo:


> La primera señora si no estuviera haciendo el tonto por 200 euros le podia haber dado tiempo a cojer el autobus que pasa detras de ella e irse a su casa, a la segunda señora parece que un soldado ucraniano con su brazalete amarillo la ha sacado de casa para grabar un video y no entiende ni sabe que pasa y por que tiene que salir de su casa
> 
> Aunque seguramente en los proximos dias tendremos mejores shows, con mas extras pagados, esto ha pillado un poco de sorpresa a la prensa



El vídeo es IN-creible.


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

*SC


...*​


----------



## Decipher (25 Feb 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 958423
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 958424
> ...



Si, pero ya si que tenemos bastantes imagenes de cazas, de misiles y de movimientos de tropas y combates.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (25 Feb 2022)

El típico atropellado por un camión que se ve en "crazyshit!.com"


----------



## Esflinter (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



Píllate un vuelo a kiev y lo compruebas si tienes cojones, mamarracho repugnante


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Si, pero ya si que tenemos bastantes imagenes de cazas, de misiles y de movimientos de tropas y combates.



¡Claro!
Hay inmensos bancos de fotos de esas ¿y?


----------



## Decipher (25 Feb 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Claro!
> Hay inmensos bancos de fotos de esas ¿y?



No estoy interesado en discutir con magufos. ¿Quieres una discusión seria o te meto en el ignore?


----------



## inakiglosa (25 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Mira el twitter de Daniel Estulin.



Cual es?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (25 Feb 2022)

inakiglosa dijo:


> Cual es?



https://twitter.com/EstulinDaniel

Eso si, ten a mano, el traductor.


----------



## inakiglosa (25 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> https://twitter.com/EstulinDaniel
> 
> Eso si, ten a mano, el traductor.



Gracias.


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No estoy interesado en discutir con magufos. ¿Quieres una discusión seria o te meto en el ignore?



No estoy interesado en saber lo que te metes. No tienes la capacidad real de delimitar que es serio o no, esos capacidades sobrenaturales sí son propias de magufos. Si quieres mi opinión, yo no discutiría con alguién que califica alegremente a su rival dialéctico a la primera de cambio.


----------



## Decipher (25 Feb 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No estoy interesado en saber lo que te metes. No tienes la capacidad real de delimitar que es serio o no, esos capacidades sobrenaturales sí son propias de magufos. Si quieres mi opinión, yo no discutiría con alguién que califica alegremente a su rival dialéctico a la primera de cambio.



Ignore pues. Hasta nunca. Y como veo lo que va a ser este hilo me salgo y os dejo magufear agusto.


----------



## WEKurtz (25 Feb 2022)

"Paca Dimitri", jajajajajajaja xDDDDDDD


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

http ://t.me/c/1656681645/3413

Añadir la s tras http para poder seguir el enlace. Los "democratas" censuran, ya sabéis...


----------



## M0N1C4 (25 Feb 2022)

imutes dijo:


> http ://t.me/c/1656681645/3413
> 
> Añadir la s tras http para poder seguir el enlace. Los "democratas" censuran, ya sabéis...



Es un mensaje de un grupo privado, no se puede acceder


----------



## imutes (25 Feb 2022)

M0N1C4 dijo:


> Es un mensaje de un grupo privado, no se puede acceder



¡Que raro! Es un canal público ¿?¿?¿

¿Este sí http ://t.me/elinvestigador_org/9794 ? Falta la s

Esto supongo qie sí lo podréis ver...

"*ANTENA 3 DE ESPAÑA LO VUELVE A HACER.*

_El programa de Susana Grisso emite imágenes de un videojuego como si fueran bombardeos reales de Rusia en Ukrania. 

En realidad se trata del juego ArmA 3. Aquí puedes ver el vídeo usado como si fuera real_:



 "


----------



## carpetano (25 Feb 2022)

Hay más cadáveres (4:47), pero bueno, si usted quiere creer que la guerra no existe o es una manipulación, que no ha habido invasión alguna, y todo es un montaje, esta en su derecho...


----------



## megamax (25 Feb 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pues yo tengo una foto de tu madre en bikini y no es photoshop. Me lo ha dicho ella.



Por mi como si te la machacas con una piedra, tontolhaba.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Feb 2022)

No me gustaría estar dentro de un blindado ucraniano con esa munición caducada...

Alguna foto del conflicto.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



Aprende a escribir, imbécil.
Quieres fotos de rusos quemados? te gusta el morbo? follas muertos?


----------



## imutes (26 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> os suenan, verdad?
> 
> 
> las mismas TRES mismas fotos en los medios del todo el mundo
> ...



ABC News informa sobre la destrucción de un edificio "causada" por la Fuerza Aérea Rusa cuando en realidad fue una explosión de gas en 2018.







Esta pobre señora tiene una mala suerte de la ostia. 1º sale herida en la cabeza por una explosión en 2018 y ahora sale herida en la cabeza por los bombadeos rusos. Bueno, el consuelo es que el tiempo no parece hacerle mella, está igual que hace 4 años.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (26 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Te parece poco sopla poyas



A mi me parece una reputísima mota de polvo en la infinidad del cosmos.


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (26 Feb 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ABC News informa sobre la destrucción de un edificio "causada" por la Fuerza Aérea Rusa cuando en realidad fue una explosión de gas en 2018.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 958888
> 
> ...



Brootal.

Es todo un puto FAKE


----------



## LMLights (27 Feb 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ABC News informa sobre la destrucción de un edificio "causada" por la Fuerza Aérea Rusa cuando en realidad fue una explosión de gas en 2018.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 958888
> 
> ...



Todo Fake, por cierto que aún estoy esperando a las tropas rusas en kiev, como aseguraban en el hilo de Guerra de Ucrania XV, ahora les ha dado por promover otro fake con la "huida" de las tropas rusas. U otro fake por sus cojones, que Rusia ha comenzado a cortar el suministro de gas y otras materias primas. TODO FAKE.

¿Cómo coño van a huir si no han entrado?


----------

